# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Inserting Page Numbers in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

Excel offers a number of options for printing continuous page numbers.



1.	Select Page Layout -> Click Dialog Box Launcher in the bottom-right corner 
of Page Setup group -> Header/Footer tab -> Custom Footer.
2.	Select a section, click Insert page Number command, and click OK.



Use the automatic option for continuous numbers when using Report Manager.

----------


## kisanvikas2015

Hi,

In Page Layout tab; I am not able to see Dialog box launcher.

Can someone please help where will I found or any alternate method. Please suggest.

Regards,
Vikas

----------


## 6StringJazzer

kisanvikas2015,although follow-up questions are allowed in this forum, you are responding to a thread that is 8 years old and has no replies. Therefore it is unlikely anybody is going to answer your question.

I recommend you start a new thread in Excel General to ask your question.

----------

